# schnell gucken von welchem programm eine neue version da ist

## pieter_parker

emerge --sync ; emerge -uaDvN world

so gucke ich immer was es upzudaten gibt ..

das emerge --sync dauert gute 5 minuten, viel zulange um nur mal schnell zugucken von welchem programm es eine neuere version gibt

gibt es keinen einfacheren befehl mit dem sich blitzschnell gucken laesst welche programm versionen auf meinem system nicht auf dem neusten stand sind ?

----------

## blu3bird

Installier dir app-portage/eix und benutze eix-sync anstelle von emerge --sync, das zeigt dir hinterher dann glech das gewünschte ergebnis.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Ohne zu syncen kann dein Rechner nicht wissen, was sich im Baum geändert hat. Kannst dann höchstens von Hand in Online-Datenbanken suchen, das wird aber nicht das sein was du willst.

Sei lieber froh dass das Syncen heute so schnell geht, das sah vor zwei bis drei Jahren noch ganz anders aus  :Laughing: 

----------

## ruth

Hi,

mmmm, das könnte schon funktionieren...

packages.gentoo.org liefert dir einen feed.

Den kann man doch sicher e bissl aufbohren, z.B. um die letzten 100/200/x Änderungen zu liefern...

Unter der Annahme, dass man 1mal/24hrs. den Stream abholt, und unter der Annahme, dass es relativ einfach ist, lokal eine Liste mit installierten Paketen zu erzeugen, wäre sowas schon gut denkbar...

Sowas in der Art halt:

```

for 1mal/24hrs do:

      generate_local_list_of_installed_packages

      do_fetch_rss_feed

      foreach package in rss_feed_packages_list do:

             if package is in local_packages_list

                    show_popup("There's a new Version of " + package + " available - OK to sync the tree now?")

```

Je nachdem, was der rss feed alles kann, wäre das so ziemlich alles, was zu tun wäre...

Wenn man allerdings nur an die letzten 100/200/x Einträge rankommt, naja, dann wirds e bissl schwieriger.

Dann könnten nämlich Änderungen übersehen werden.

Könnte man aber auch mit Timestamps lösen...

(also z.B. alle 5 Tage einen sync forcen oder so - was weiss ich...  :Wink:  )

Naja, wie gesagt: möglich wäre das schon, hätte auch einen gewissen Charme - Sync on demand..

Wär ziemlich cool das ganze, doch...  :Wink: 

HTH,

ruth

----------

## think4urs11

 *ruth wrote:*   

> mmmm, das könnte schon funktionieren...
> 
> packages.gentoo.org liefert dir einen feed.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch zuerst als Idee

noch besser wäre aber etwas wie 'output von equery list --installed' an einen update-checkserver schicken und basierend auf einer positiven Antwort wird ein emergy --sync angestoßen und darauf folgend ein emerge -1av =foo/bar-1.2.3 =baz/blubb-0.8-r5

Würde nur einen entsprechenden Server voraussetzen der einen (stunden-)aktuellen Tree hat  :Wink: 

----------

## ruth

Hihi,

und _das_, lieber Think4UrS11, wäre wohl schwieriger, als auf bestehende Infrastruktur aufzusetzen, oder?  :Wink:  *lach*

Nunja, besagter Feed nimmt wohl als Parameter tatsächlich ein ?count=x, 1 bis 200 oder so...

Ideal wäre, den Maintainer(*gg*) anzuhauen, ob auch ein ?date=xx-yy-zzzz möglich wäre...

oder halt selber machen und auf inclusion hoffen/pochen.. *grins*

Damit (lokaler Timestamp des Portage Trees bekannt), könnte man bis zum aktuellen Datum die Feeds ziehen und hätte somit genau das gewünschte Ergebnis.

z.B.

```

>>> last Sync: 19-07-2008

>>> Updates available:

>>> 20-07-2008: foo/baz-0.17-r3

>>> 21-07-2008: aaab/bbb/2.34-r2

```

Wäre schon schick.. *grins*

ruth

----------

## think4urs11

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Hihi,
> 
> und _das_, lieber Think4UrS11, wäre wohl schwieriger, als auf bestehende Infrastruktur aufzusetzen, oder?  *lach*

 

achwas, papperlapapp  :Wink: 

evtl. genügt ja auch einfach zu wissen wenn ein explizit installiertes Paket (aka in world) in Portage neu auftaucht, ohne exakte Prüfung der lokal installierten Version sollte das ...

*hackedihackedihack*

```
foo=`for i in $(cat /var/lib/portage/world|cut -d/ -f2); do echo $i"\|"; done`

bar=`echo $foo | sed 's/ //g;s/..$//'`

rsstail -u http://www.gentoo-portage.com/RSS/Newest/ | grep -e $bar
```

weder schön noch elegant noch sonstwas aber scheint prinzipiell zu funktionieren   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ruth

Hehe, coool...  :Wink: 

hat nur 2 Haken:

1) prüft nur Packages in $world, nicht dependencies, etc.pp (schlecht)

2) Der Feed /newest zeigt, soweit ich das sehe, nur die Änderungen des derzeitigen Tages an...

Wenn man das also nur alle 2 Tage oder mal einen Tag nicht ausführt, bekommst du Updates nicht mehr mit. (schlecht)

...aber eine ab-so-lut goile Idee, das muss ich schon sagen - RÄSPÄKT!!!  :Wink: 

ruth

p.s.

Bin aber davon überzeugt, dass meine Idee natürlich viieel besser wäre *duck_und_renn*

----------

## think4urs11

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Hehe, coool... 
> 
> hat nur 2 Haken:
> 
> 1) prüft nur Packages in $world, nicht dependencies, etc.pp (schlecht)

 

pffffff dann eben so:

```
foo=`for i in $(equery list -i|cut -d/ -f2|sed/-[0-9]\{1,\}.*$//'); do echo $i-"\|"; done` 

bar=`echo $foo | sed 's/ //g;s/..$//'` 

rsstail -u http://www.gentoo-portage.com/RSS/Newest/ | grep -e $bar
```

Prüfung gegen alle installierten Pakete

wie immer ohne Garantie das dadurch nicht der Toaster explodiert oder die Freundin auszieht o.ä. 

 *ruth wrote:*   

> 2) Der Feed /newest zeigt, soweit ich das sehe, nur die Änderungen des derzeitigen Tages an...

 

Hier hilft leider nur ein 'besserer' RSS-Feed :-/

 *ruth wrote:*   

> ...aber eine ab-so-lut goile Idee, das muss ich schon sagen - RÄSPÄKT!!! 

 

danke  :Smile: 

*edit: paar Feinheiten im Script geändert

----------

## ruth

...womit wir wieder hier wären...

(ich zitiere mich mal selbst, *räusper*)

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Hihi,
> 
> Ideal wäre, den Maintainer(*gg*) anzuhauen, ob auch ein ?date=xx-yy-zzzz möglich wäre...
> 
> oder halt selber machen und auf inclusion hoffen/pochen.. *grins*
> ...

 

...da fällt mir diese 'how_to_become_a_developer' Diskussion ein...

DAS wäre doch auch mal ein tolles Projekt...

1) den gentoo rss feed um ein ?date=xx-yy-zzzz erweitern...

2) einen passenden Client (mit obiger Funktionalität) dazu schreiben (plasmoid haben will...*gg*)

ruth,

eigentlich lernen muss... *seufz*

----------

## think4urs11

 *ruth wrote:*   

> ..da fällt mir diese 'how_to_become_a_developer' Diskussion ein...
> 
> DAS wäre doch auch mal ein tolles Projekt...
> 
> 1) den gentoo rss feed um ein ?date=xx-yy-zzzz erweitern...
> ...

 

*unterschreib* und unterstütz

das Ganze hätte sogar noch weitere Vorteile für die Community als Ganzes:

- schnellere Info ob Updates für das eigene System vorliegen da nur ein wenig RSS geparst wird

- Entlastung der Portageserver da man dadurch nur noch syncen muß bei $neues-für-mich-da=true

- wir wären mal wieder eine ganze Ecke cooler als Dumbuntu/Debi-[l|an]/Ofensusi/...

Freiwillige vor  :Smile: 

im optimalsten Fall wäre ein RSS-Feed incl. der Overlays natürlich genial, z.B. wie hier http://gentoo.zapto.org/ (leider (noch?) ohne RSS)

----------

## ruth

...je länger ich drüber nachdenk, desto besser find' ich die Idee...

DAS wäre mal ein (plasmoid, jaja) Client mit echtem Mehrwert...

pieter_parker, das war eine gute Idee von dir...  :Wink: 

Also,

Freiwillige vor...  :Wink: 

ruth

----------

## think4urs11

 *ruth wrote:*   

> ...je länger ich drüber nachdenk, desto besser find' ich die Idee...
> 
> pieter_parker, das war eine gute Idee von dir... 

 

Dito  :Smile: 

Das wäre wirklich mal eine ganz klare Verbesserung zu emerge --sync; emerge world -uNDpv via cron.daily

@pieter_parker: mehr solche Ideen bitte  :Smile: 

----------

## Voidberg

Ich hab vor laengerer Zeit mal ViewPortageX gesehen.

Ich kann nur leider mangels KDE nicht gucken ob das Ding

noch funktioniert, mag ja vielleicht einer von euch machen  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

Auf welchen Script basiert denn pacakge.gentoo.org?

----------

## ruth

Hi,

...dieses ViewPortageX wäre ja genau das Ding gewesen.....

leider tut es nicht; Und die Crux mit dem rss Feed besteht ja weiterhin (nur Zugriff auf den derzeitigen Tag)(denke ich jedenfalls).

@manuels:

http://packages.gentoo.org/

dann rechts unten FAQ:

http://packages.gentoo.org/faq/

ganz nach unten scrollen

```

...

Who wrote packages2?

    Thanks to the following people for their work on packages2:

        * Markus Ullmann (jokey) - getting the ball rolling on this version

        * Robin H. Johnson (robbat2) - handling the infra side and lots of coding

        * Dawid Węgliński (cla) - writing the initial template for packages2

Where can I get the source to packages2?

    The git tree is available on the Gentoo Git system, with a public read-only copy here: http://anongit.gentoo.org/.

    The site changelog is located here.

... 

```

Es wäre sicher eine gute Idee, sich zuerst um p.g.o zu kümmern (flexiblerer Feed(nach Tagen abrufbar???), Suchfunktion, etc.pp) und dann im zweiten Schritt erst um den Client.

Schön wäre ein Client mit verschiedenen GUIS: console, gtk2, kde oder so...

Ich denke, wenn p.g.o den Funktionsstand der 'alten' Seite wieder hätte, würde sogar ViewPortageX wieder laufen (Wobei ich persönlich superkaramba nie besonders mochte - recht CPU intensiv...)

Nunja, würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen, wenn da was draus werden würde; Denn die Idee ist wirklich toll...

ruth

p.s.

Eins hab ich noch vergessen:

Da ich (persönlich) und andere Leute paludis/andere Packagemanager bevorzugen, wäre die Unterstützung auch alternativer Manager das Tüpfelchen auf dem I  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

in welchen Repository kann man das denn finden?

unter git://anon.gentoo.org/packages2 auf jeden fall nicht.

----------

## firefly

 *manuels wrote:*   

> in welchen Repository kann man das denn finden?
> 
> unter git://anon.gentoo.org/packages2 auf jeden fall nicht.

 

probiers mal mit git://anon.gentoo.org/packages.git  :Wink:  (verfügbare repos kann man hier nachschauen http://anongit.gentoo.org/)

----------

## manuels

dann werd ich nachher mal die noetigen Python/Web-Server-Packages installieren.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Mhh eix-sync cronjob, dann verschwinden die 5min irgendwo in der Nacht oder nebenbei beim täglichen reboot. Und man kriegt jeden Tag ne Mail mit den aktuellen Updatemöglichkeiten. Ist aber nur so ne dumme pragmatische Lösung bei der man nicht selber coden muss ...  :Wink: .

----------

## think4urs11

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Mhh eix-sync cronjob, dann verschwinden die 5min irgendwo in der Nacht oder nebenbei beim täglichen reboot. Und man kriegt jeden Tag ne Mail mit den aktuellen Updatemöglichkeiten. Ist aber nur so ne dumme pragmatische Lösung bei der man nicht selber coden muss ... .

 

Abgesehen davon das du die anderen Vorteile dadurch nicht hast funktioniert dein Pragmatismus nicht für Desktops die nur eingeschaltet werden wenn sie gebraucht werden - so'ne User solls ja auch geben. Und beim reboot erst mal syncen, also bitte das ist ja beinahe Redmond-Style ...  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

Hab packages2 ein bisschen erweitert. Ein Patch liegt auf Rapidshare.

Außerdem hab ich ein "Proof-of-Concept"-Client-Script gebastelt.

Das ist noch recht beschränkt: Es ließt nur /var/lib/portage/world.

Gibt es irgendwelche Python-Bindings um auf die ebuild-Dependencies zuzugreifen?

----------

## ruth

Hi,

...du hast ja tatsächlich ein $date implementiert - gut...

Ich hoffe, dass du dich auch mit den entsprechenden Leuten in Verbindung gesetzt hast (IRC, bugs.gentoo.org, email???)?

Was sagen die dazu?

Weil nur im Forum, das werden die wohl nicht lesen...  :Wink: 

Halt uns auf dem laufenden, wenn du magst....

Guter Anfang schonmal, sehr gut...

ruth

p.s.

paludis Unterstützung wäre schick... *gg*

----------

## manuels

hmm, bevor ich an dem Script weiterarbeite werd ich erstmal sehen, wie das ganze bei den Gentoo Developers ankommt.

Hier der "offizielle" Thread und Bug-Report dazu

----------

## ruth

saubere Arbeit, sehr gut... *thumbs_up*

bin gespannt...

ruth

----------

## Necoro

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Gibt es irgendwelche Python-Bindings um auf die ebuild-Dependencies zuzugreifen?

 

Wenn du nur den String haben willst:

```
import portage

portage.db["/"]["porttree"].dbapi.aux_get(CPV, ["RDEPEND", "DEPEND", "PDEPEND"])
```

Das gibt dir aber den String zurück, so wie er im Ebuild+Eclasses steht... das müsstest du denn Parsen

Vielleicht gibts in gentoolkit fertige Sachen dafür... Ich weiß nur, dass das ein mittlerer Aufwand war, das in Portato zum laufen zu bringen  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

hmm, die anderen scheinen das wohl nicht für eine so tolle Idee zu halten.

Bisher keine Resonanz auf englischen Forenpost oder Bug report...

----------

## Necoro

Davon nicht demotivieren lassen  :Smile: 

----------

## ruth

Hi manuels,

Hab grade nochmal deinen Bug angesehen:

 *robbat2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> looks good, ...
> 
> 

 

Hey, siehst du *gg* jetzt heisst es dranbleiben...

Hint:

IRC ist toll - das läuft dann unter 'social skills'...

Es gibt da übrigens auch ein TODO directory im git, gesehen???  :Wink: 

Also, mach was draus, sieht gut aus...

ruth

----------

## manuels

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Hi manuels,
> 
> Hint:
> 
> IRC ist toll - das läuft dann unter 'social skills'...
> ...

 

Hmm, wie gesagt: Bin nicht so ein Freund von IRC. Und Werbung fuer dieses Patch moecht ich auch nicht machen. Ich hab der "Community" und den Developern das Patch vorgestellt. Wenn sie es fuer eine gute Idee halten, wird es sich auch so durchsetzen.

Wenn ihr mit Leuten (beispielsweise im IRC) ueber die Idee diskutiert und sie Gegenargumente haben: immer her damit!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt da übrigens auch ein TODO directory im git, gesehen??? 
> 
> 

 

Jo, hab ich. Wenn mir mal wieder was Zeit bleibt, werd ich mich draufstuerzen!   :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

Hab ein Patch zum Suchen erstellt (Bug report).

Bin mal gespannt, was die Admins sagen...

----------

## ScytheMan

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Hab ein Patch zum Suchen erstellt (Bug report).
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, was die Admins sagen...

 

Erstmal gar nichts. Weiß ja keiner von. Da auf der CC-Liste niemand steht und der Bug schon "resolved" ist.

Würde vorschlagen, auch wenns ein Dup wird dafür einen neuen Bug zu eröffnen.

gruß ScytheMan

----------

## Necoro

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   Hab ein Patch zum Suchen erstellt (Bug report).
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, was die Admins sagen... Erstmal gar nichts. Weiß ja keiner von. 

 

Doch - der Assignee (also Gentoo Packages Website) und der Ersteller ... einen DUP zu eröffnen halte ich für unschön ... das kommt glaube ich net so gut an

/edit: Man könnte aber mal den Bug auf REOPENED setzen  :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

aber gpackages@gentoo.org wird doch ne Mail bekommen.

Da wird doch wohl ein "Verantwortlicher" hinter sitzen, oder?

----------

## manuels

Hey, nach zig Monaten wurde mein Patch uebernommen!

----------

